# Simonds saw



## Mitch614 (Jul 16, 2016)

I believe this is a plain tooth crosscut saw, it's a two handed and missing handles but I'm hoping someone could tell me some things about it. I was told kerosene would clean the surface rust and random gunk on it, could that ruin it? I believe it's some sort of paint that got splashed on it somehow in its life and like to get it off. Comes off witch some pealing but would like to it off easier.

The graphics on it ( not sure what to call em Lol) are pretty crispy, doesn't seem like the saw was used a lot. Still holds a nice edge on the cutters.

Anyone have anyway of identifying the age? Trying to figure out who in my family would have used it.



Also I'm going to take some better pics of it after I clean er up a little bit. After I figure out what to use.


----------



## Mitch614 (Jul 18, 2016)

Was able to take a few photos of the saw after I cleaned er up.


----------

